# moving household items



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

i need some info about moving my household items from uk to spain whats the cheapest way and how much would it be any help


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Senorita said:


> i need some info about moving my household items from uk to spain whats the cheapest way and how much would it be any help


Hi and welcome Senorita 

Stavinsky will be able to advise on this but i dont know where he is, hes normally on here , so be patient and soon he will return hmmmmmmm unless he fell from the edge of his pool and bashed his head or something maybe ..

We will give him a few days if no reply we will send Hurricane round as he knows where he lives ..

meanwhile
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/4671-removals.html
could do a cheap return load maybe !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we went on line and searched through international removal companies. It was then a matter of finding, not only a good price but getting the timing right. some companies hire space on "road trains" (free-lance artics that just drive round and round picking up and dropping off from what I can gather?) although cheaper, the pick-up to delivery time could be as much as a month, depending on when the "road-train" passes your house. Other companies provide you with boxes and will pick up and drive down to your destination, they tend to be more expensive, but safer in my opinion.

You have to deside hopw much you want to spend. They tend to charge by the cubic metre and the distance to be travelled - and they vary enormously. You need to work out what you wanna take, how many boxes you'll need and how long you want to be parted from your possesions. We filled a spare room up with our "going with us" stuff and did a rough guestimate!


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your help but do you know how much it would range from and to?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Senorita said:


> Thanks for all your help but do you know how much it would range from and to?


It very much depends on who you use, where you're going to and from and what you wanna take. I'd say an average 3 bed semi including every single thing (cooker, beds, fridge, washing mashine) in the south of UK to south spain could be anything between £3000 and £7000 maybe more, maybe less??? We only took our "junk" - clothes, bedding, kids toys, books, cds, dvd players, clutter. that little lot came to around 10 cubic metres. We did it on a door to door lorry, not a road train - it took a week. I think it cost us £4,000. We had a variety of quotes, the cheapest were the road trains, but they seemed unable to give us definate pick up or delivery date, I remember one said it could take up to a month cos of where we lived!? Also they take your stuff off the lorry and put it on to a smaller one when it arrives at the nearest hub to your destination

Some of the companies on the net will give you a quote if you either phone them or fill in your details. There are so many permutations, Its really not easy to give you any more idea - sorry

Jo


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

i only really want to take my bed, computer, bedding, some toys and ill take all my clothes on the plane with me as ryan air lets you take up to 3 suitcases


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Senorita said:


> i only really want to take my bed, computer, bedding, some toys and ill take all my clothes on the plane with me as ryan air lets you take up to 3 suitcases


If its a small load I have the details of a one way van hire company so you could maybe drive down yourself

Sorry I haven't been around to help much but am back in the UK at the moment for a few days freezing to death


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> If its a small load I have the details of a one way van hire company so you could maybe drive down yourself
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around to help much but am back in the UK at the moment for a few days freezing to death


Told you he would be back and would know this one


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quite honestly you may fnd it's more expensive to move the stuff than to buy it new. Otherwise if it's not a lot, try hiring a van and drive it down...


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

cool well i have time so ill wait till you are back at home  just give me a private message xx


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Senorita,
Removal costs do vary a great deal but you should be looking at somewhere between £50-£80 per cubic metre. We moved out nearly 3 years ago and had about 35 cu mtrs. I forget what we actually ended up paying but the quotes we got ranged between £1200-£3000, but remember the cheapest is not always the best option. Good luck


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Senorita,

Not sure if this message is relevant since it's been a few months since you initally posted your question!

Whereabouts in Spain are you moving to? I know of a couple of companies on the Costa Blanca (if this is your chosen area) that are licensed and legal in Spain for removals. Please let me know and I'll get contact details for you.


----------

